# Welcome to the 2011 Snowboardingforum.com 2011 Mountain Biking Extravaganza!



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in. I stayed at the Campground 3 times last summer so I have built up an immunity but I am all for clean showers. 

Also Slinky you need to learn how to proofread.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Ya I noticed that after. Shouldn't have tried to do it at work with people driving me nutts! LOL


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

all i can say is damn flight prices


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Woops! Thanks for taking the lead with this Slinky. Work has been a bit crazy. 

I'm in of course.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

nigel b said:


> all i can say is damn flight prices


what about flying into montreal? your less than 45 minutes from me then and i can go up and pick you up. :dunno:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for taking the lead andrew, obviously zack dropped the ball again. 

i'm in. 

i liked the house/condo idea last year but got shot down. maybe after standing in a line 10 deep with quarters in hand for a 3 minute luke warm shower will change peoples minds this year  i certainly dont mind camping but i will not share a tent with dan again!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i will not share a tent with dan again!


What exactly made you think that this was a good idea? :dunno:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> What exactly made you think that this was a good idea? :dunno:


the duct tape tent pole?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

How long does everyone want to go for? Same as last year? 

Slinky & I mentioned a possible field trip to Highland mountain in NH but that would add an extra day and some more money for lift tickets.
Highland promo video
Another Highland Video
There is plenty to do without a DH bike but if you want a DH Bike they do a promo deal for DH bike rental and a lift ticket for $99.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> How long does everyone want to go for? Same as last year?
> 
> Slinky & I mentioned a possible field trip to Highland mountain in NH but that would add an extra day and some more money for lift tickets.
> Highland promo video
> ...


I think we can figure something out


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Same as last year.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Kingdom trails new promo video for the upcoming season


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so ready for Knight Slayer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I especially like the double decker handlebars.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> I especially like the double decker handlebars.


haha i was looking for something really "custom"


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

Slinky said:


> what about flying into montreal? your less than 45 minutes from me then and i can go up and pick you up. :dunno:


thanks for the offer but all flights to all airports are stupid prices
theres only 2 things stopping me
1.austria at easter snowboarding/mountain biking/paragliding(all in one trip)
2.flight prices


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Slinky said:


> the duct tape tent pole?


Jharads tent not mine ya ass hat!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Dcp584 said:


> Jharads tent not mine ya ass hat!


you stood next to it...so you had some sort of ownership :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> What exactly made you think that this was a good idea? :dunno:


i never thought it was. i wasnt given a choice. i'll sleep in the lean to in my bivy this year


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i never thought it was. i wasnt given a choice. i'll sleep in the lean to in my bivy this year


Or better yet is a bed under a roof with a shower that doesn't take your quarters and give you hepatitis.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Or better yet is a bed under a roof with a shower that doesn't take your quarters and give you hepatitis.


winning!:thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Excusez-moi, pouvez-vous s'il vous plaît tourner vers le bas que Grateful Dead musique Nous ne pouvons pas entendre nos vidéos pornographiques en cours de lecture au large de nos projecteur TV dans notre camping ....


They aren't wearing spandex, the only people at kingdom speaking french are wearing spandex and usually in groups of about 20


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

This sounds like it could be a good time. How many folks usually show up at this thing? Did anyone nailed down a date for when this to happen?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Last year was the first year. There were about 10 of us.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

The more the marrier but if we get enough people we will have to split up the groups...they recomend that you dont ride in any bigger of a group than 10. I dont know why..i'm sure rob can explain the reasoning.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

The big groups thing is mostly to stop the mobs of spandex wearing slow people. If you get to the top of sidewinder with 20 of them right in front of you then you are pretty likely to be grumpy.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

This is awesome, I'm in if I can get off for that date. I'm still fairly new to riding trails/DH but look forward to Vermont kicking my ass again. Must stay away from trees this time around.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

ecks said:


> This is awesome, I'm in if I can get off for that date. I'm still fairly new to riding trails/DH but look forward to Vermont kicking my ass again. Must stay away from trees this time around.


You will do fine. If you can handle snowboarding then ridding a Mountain bike is easy. Just point it and go.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> You will do fine. If you can handle snowboarding then ridding a Mountain bike is easy. Just point it and go.


Warning: Do not point at dendron growths.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Of all the places in the Northeast to go mountain biking, why do you select the most BFE location? Even if you slid more towards the Adirondacks you'll be closer to most people, save for Rob and a few Bostonians. I understand you want to keep this Eh-friendly, but good God that's quite a haul for a weekend! Set a date so us outsiders can put some considerations together. I'm in school till the 22nd, so I could only do the last weekend of June.....not that you need to schedule contingent upon my participation.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Of all the places in the Northeast to go mountain biking, why do you select the most BFE location? Even if you slid more towards the Adirondacks you'll be closer to most people, save for Rob and a few Bostonians. I understand you want to keep this Eh-friendly, but good God that's quite a haul for a weekend! Set a date so us outsiders can put some considerations together. I'm in school till the 22nd, so I could only do the last weekend of June.....not that you need to schedule contingent upon my participation.


this is because it is the best place to ride in the Northeast....

i may be able to work the weekend of the 24/25/26...i start vacation on the 27th so it would be a good week to sit out on the lake on the boat recovering. by then my wife might be up for joining to cook us dinner  oops i mean ride lol


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Of all the places in the Northeast to go mountain biking, why do you select the most BFE location? Even if you slid more towards the Adirondacks you'll be closer to most people, save for Rob and a few Bostonians. I understand you want to keep this Eh-friendly, but good God that's quite a haul for a weekend! Set a date so us outsiders can put some considerations together. I'm in school till the 22nd, so I could only do the last weekend of June.....not that you need to schedule contingent upon my participation.


C'mon dude quality over convenience it's the way of the Northeast Kingdom!:laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> C'mon dude quality over convenience it's the way of the Northeast Kingdom!:laugh:


Isn't that the truth


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Of all the places in the Northeast to go mountain biking, why do you select the most BFE location? Even if you slid more towards the Adirondacks you'll be closer to most people, save for Rob and a few Bostonians. I understand you want to keep this Eh-friendly, but good God that's quite a haul for a weekend! Set a date so us outsiders can put some considerations together. I'm in school till the 22nd, so I could only do the last weekend of June.....not that you need to schedule contingent upon my participation.


got to agree with the rest of the gang here bud. we mauled over jim thorpe last year as a more centralized location but kingdom really is some of the best riding on the east coast.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm out on this one...I have my brother in laws wedding in August out in Cali and that's eating up the rest of my vacation time for the year. If I can somehow fenagle an extra day off out of my boss without losing my job I'll pop back in. That said I'm down to meet up for a ride or two a bit closer to Long Island for any of us that can't make the trip all the way up to Kingdom sometime this spring/summer.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've gotta true up my front wheel tonight and then I'll be at Stillwell and Glacier Ridge fairly regularly. I think I'll be doing night rides at Stillwell during the week.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I've gotta true up my front wheel tonight and then I'll be at Stillwell and Glacier Ridge fairly regularly. I think I'll be doing night rides at Stillwell during the week.


I have a wheel truing stand, and no clue how to use it lol

i picked up my new toy last week to help get my legs in shape for this trip!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's not difficult. It is a little tedious though. You're usually not adjusting one spoke unless you feel its really far off. 1/8 turn to 8 spokes instead of 1/2 turn on two. Spin and check, adjust a few more, spin and check, adjust a few more. PM your email and I'll send you an ebook.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

cifex said:


> I've gotta true up my front wheel tonight and then I'll be at Stillwell and Glacier Ridge fairly regularly. I think I'll be doing night rides at Stillwell during the week.


I haven't had a chance to get out to Glacier Ridge yet...I hear it's pretty nice for LI though. Stillwell is home but I rarely get out during the week because of when I get home from the city after work. Mostly congested Saturday/Sunday rides at Stillwell and Greenbelt for me, but my friend lives out in Smithtown where I grew up and the plan is to hit Glacier a few times this spring.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

cifex said:


> It's not difficult. It is a little tedious though. You're usually not adjusting one spoke unless you feel its really far off. 1/8 turn to 8 spokes instead of 1/2 turn on two. Spin and check, adjust a few more, spin and check, adjust a few more. PM your email and I'll send you an ebook.


oooh oooh send to me too!

Sorry I've been late to chime-in on this, but last year's trip was kick-ass. I don't get paid for vacation time anymore, so I'll likely be doing an arrive Thursday night, ride Fri, Sat and maybe 1/2 day Sun, and drive home on Sunday night, but we'll see.

Definitely interested, esp. if we got a condo this time!!! (although camping was half the fun, lol)

Ever since getting back into bicycling, snowboarding is just my 'winter' hobby now  And this year should be easier climbing with my new rig:










Still 32lbs, but MUCH improved over the Kona from last year at 38! :cheeky4:


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Also, I feel ya on the road-training, Slinky... here's my commuter:










Freewheel for practicality, of course.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Kris love the new rig and the single speed. I wanna build one out of my trek


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Ever since getting back into bicycling, snowboarding is just my 'winter' hobby now  And this year should be easier climbing with my new rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Still 32lbs, but MUCH improved over the Kona from last year at 38! :cheeky4:



Nice wheels. I really like my giant faith. It pedals as well as can be expected by a 50lb tank with no seat post and a dual crown fork.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Nice wheels. I really like my giant faith. It pedals as well as can be expected by a 50lb tank with no seat post and a dual crown fork.


50lbs? my big hit only weighs 41lbs :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

zach has you all beat


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

kris, love both new whips. :thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> zach has you all beat


my road bike is only 19lbs 11oz without pedals


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> my road bike is only 19lbs 11oz without pedals


Which is great right up to the point that it looks like this


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> my road bike is only 19lbs 11oz without pedals


Road bikes don't count, cheater!

You should be able to get a skinny wheeler down to 17, no problem.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Road bikes don't count, cheater!
> 
> You should be able to get a skinny wheeler down to 17, no problem.


if it wasnt a 61cm frame it would easier to drop the weight lol


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I have a GT Ruckus 7 Demo lined up for us to all try out.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice. I'm renting a Trek Fuel EX8 while I'm there.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I might be able to score a GT sensor demo for a little $ if you would be interested in that instead.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

How much? Maybe I'll do the Trek 2 days and the GT 1 or something....


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ill ask when I get back from vacation. Im paying $50 for the Ruckus 7 for the weekend. Since he knows its not for me the Sensor might be a little more.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Ill ask when I get back from vacation. Im paying $50 for the Ruckus 7 for the weekend. Since he knows its not for me the Sensor might be a little more.


just have him bring his whole shop up and we'll do a demo day


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

check the first page for an update! Pricing info is there!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

I was just at my local bike shop looking around.. thinking of buying my first bike.. probably a hard tail with disc brakes in the $400 range..? Since I'm not an experienced biker think I'll hold people back?? I could handle DH right? If I don't own my own bike by then.. maybe I'll stop in for a night and chill. (Slinky I'll ask about cost on that) 

I guess whether or not I buy a bike off the bat will be determined by how much I get into surfing starting this week. You might lose me on that one.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

You will be fine on a hard tail with disc brakes. that is what most people will be on I think. Some of the gnarlier DH trails will be a bit much for you in spots but you can walk those. 
Surfing is stupid (says the guy that fails miserably at all board sports which don't attach your feet to the board)


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Karasene said:


> I was just at my local bike shop looking around.. thinking of buying my first bike.. probably a hard tail with disc brakes in the $400 range..? Since I'm not an experienced biker think I'll hold people back?? I could handle DH right? If I don't own my own bike by then.. maybe I'll stop in for a night and chill. (Slinky I'll ask about cost on that)
> 
> I guess whether or not I buy a bike off the bat will be determined by how much I get into surfing starting this week. You might lose me on that one.


yes Kara we can discuss that.....

also a hard tail would be fine...i rode a hard tail both times i went last year. Kasey will be on her hardtail Myka comp. It has disc brakes. All i'm going to do to it is upgrade tires. Get your legs in shape cause there will be a lot of pedaling  Its better than padeling


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Slinky said:


> Get your legs in shape cause there will be a lot of pedaling  Its better than padeling


:laugh: That may be true... I'm surfing tomorrow for my first time.. the swell coming is calling for 6' to 9' waves... not sure if thats what begginers normally hit but it'll be a trip. 

These legs are in good shape I think.. between snowboarding and hiking the past few weeks I think I'll be ok.. (thinking about hitting Jay this Sunday.. if I can find a buy one get one) unless pedaling causes me to discover muscles in there that I never knew I had? Then I may want to start cycleing soon huh?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Saturday at Jay is pondskimming. that is a good time too. 
Hit me up if you go sunday. I will be there.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mysticfalcon said:


> says the guy that fails miserably at all board sports


rob, i fixed that for you.:cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Paypal sent.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Paypal sent.


thanks!

As of right now i have... cifex and rob paid in full....everyone if you could get me the money sooner than later it would be appreciated.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

KT opens in a couple days. I also get my rear shocks back from PUSH on friday. Unfortunately the weather man says rain on friday and saturday.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thing we sched for June being as the Northern Kingdom was getting slammed all April. Gunna be a muddy spring.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Last year was about the earliest things ever opened up. Last year was the first time the mountain side ever opened before June. 
I know someone who's deck just floated away from their under water house. 
KT trail maintenance day on Sunday to build a new trail in the same area as tap & die that is going to be similar.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Good thing we sched for June being as the Northern Kingdom was getting slammed all April. Gunna be a muddy spring.


umm id say so...Lake Champlain is 3ft over flood stage...i almost have lake front property...just one more street and i'm there!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, Riding season so far has been off to a better start than last year; I've been riding Once a week, every weekend since mid-February (cuz our winter here was so pathetic), with my crew back in Toronto (near my parent's place)... I live about an hour North of where my bikes stay, and I think I'll be bringing my bike here in a few weeks.

None of the DH areas are open around here yet, though, and it's just now getting warm enough to start riding on the streets (comfortably). I gotta get some commuter gear!

Sadly, I still can't commit to this meet fully yet. My job has me making a lot of last-minute plans, so its hard for me to plan a trip more than 2-3 weeks out. I'll know better once we're into June... In the mean time, I'll send my deposit in asap to you Andy


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well there was some snow mixed in with the rain this morning. 
Im really hoping things are dry enough to actually ride a little this weekend.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sure. Why not?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Sure. Why not?


ummm i need one of those up here!!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

if anyone is interested in going and hasnt spoken to me send me an email at [email protected] or find me on facebook and let me know your plans. We have plenty of room for more people!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

this is how most days will probably end....


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I put in over 20 miles yesterday. Tap & Die was pretty awesome. I love that hill. I can't wait for the new trail Troll Stroll to open up in hopefully a few weeks. 
Sidewinder still kicks ass but it needs some love before the little drop is rideable again. All the dirt behind that wooden barrier washed away pretty well. The main trail however is in very good shape after the winter
Pines is still one of my favorites. 









I finally managed to conquer the log. I actually had a nice dismount half way up that I managed to ride out of the first time I tried it.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

do you want a cookie?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i do. 

x10


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

T.J. said:


> i do.
> 
> x10


no cookies for you unless you go to the meet :cheeky4:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

heres some Downhilling Rob and I did on sunday 
YouTube - ‪Highland MTB May 22‬‏


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Ideas for next year
MTBVT


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Aluminium can't hold me mutha-fucka!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you break a crank ring? Ive only ever seen broken rings without a bash.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I was hammering up a steep hill it friggin crumpled on me.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That sounds like a good time. How far out were you? That isn't one of those things that I keep a spare of in my pack


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> That sounds like a good time. How far out were you? That isn't one of those things that I keep a spare of in my pack


i would like to know the person that does keep a spair of those in their pack...atleast with a 2x9 you can just bend it back as good as you can and shift down to the smaller ring :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I know those woods pretty well so it was only about a mile to walk out the short way. No bending it back cause it's in pieces and the bolt sheered off. Switching to steel. Maybe I should get a steel frame now that I think about it.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I know those woods pretty well so it was only about a mile to walk out the short way. No bending it back cause it's in pieces and the bolt sheered off. Switching to steel. Maybe I should get a steel frame now that I think about it.


how about full suspension with some gears? 

just bought this for Kasey...
Specialized Bicycle Components : Myka FSR Elite


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't mind a full sussy to change it up once in a while. I'd like an EX8 but I don't feel like dropping 2k on another bike. I'll be renting one at Kingdom. I'll prob bring old faithful as well.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Trouble with any entry level bike for a girl is that is a lot of weight. Pedaling an extra 30+ lbs uphill when you are only 115 or so is rough. Nice lookin bike. She'll prob do well with that. The Elite is probably about 3 pounds lighter than the the HT Myka Comp and she can stay seated most of the time.

She coming up for the meet?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> Trouble with any entry level bike for a girl is that is a lot of weight. Pedaling an extra 30+ lbs uphill when you are only 115 or so is rough. Nice lookin bike. She'll prob do well with that. The Elite is probably about 3 pounds lighter than the the HT Myka Comp and she can stay seated most of the time.
> 
> She coming up for the meet?


2011 Specialized Mountain Bikes – Actual Weights - Bike Rumor 
i believe its a medium frame but if you scroll down the Myka FSR elite weighed in at 29.02lbs... i'm thinking i can find a nice set of wheels and go tubeless and shave off a pound or two...probably get her seatpost set and see what i can cut off there....a lighter set of bars and stem would shave a couple ounces. gonna lose the 3rd ring for a bash guard...which wont change much but i have it so i'm going to use it. 

wish i could have put her on the safire but it was just out of our price range...i'm getting a smoking deal on this, its coming off the blem list like my downhill bike. description is "missing seat/seat post and dusty"


oh and yes she is coming, she has done almost every mtb ride with me this year.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I wouldn't mind a full sussy to change it up once in a while. I'd like an EX8 but I don't feel like dropping 2k on another bike. I'll be renting one at Kingdom. I'll prob bring old faithful as well.


too bad i couldnt talk you into an 07 Specialized epic...my buddy is selling his for about $1100. thing is light and fast...not a big jump bike though, its strictly an XC race bike.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

shit I wish I had funds/ability to go downhilling. TBH, DH looks a lot more tame than what I originally thought it was.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

> shit I wish I had funds/ability to go downhilling. TBH, DH looks a lot more tame than what I originally thought it was.


haha, Rob, he said it looks tame....what do you think Rob, is DH tame? :dunno:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> haha, Rob, he said it looks tame....what do you think Rob, is DH tame? :dunno:


Well There is only 1 way to tell. I say we send him down threshold and see how he feels at the bottom?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Well There is only 1 way to tell. I say we send him down threshold and see how he feels at the bottom?


good thinking on that one!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Like most 'X-treme' sports, it can be as tame or as crazy as you make it.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

^This is how I feel about it. From watching your may 22 video, I doubt I'd have much trouble after adjusting to a big bike. I ride more than anybody on this board on DJ's but it's on a 20 incher. Regardless, it looks really fun and I wish I had the ability to try it out. BTW, any vid's of said threshold run?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

not the greatest video but it shows the trail





That guy goes around the real gnarly stuff.

this one is better


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

just watched both of those video because you got me intrigued. looks like it would be challenging on a hardtail but on a full sus with decent travel.. meh, I could do it.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It is all rideable it just gets exciting. Lots of super steep and lots of rock.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

When I get some more money I'll definitely invest in a bike. I'll probably end up getting a mid range trek since that's what my LBS stocks. Some gary fisher's are beautifully crafted; wouldn't mind one of them.
This is what my local parks have to offer -_- YouTube - ‪Mountain bike ride N.F.S. trail Moon Lake 8-11-10 part 3‬‏
laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame
and THIS is what I thought you guys did


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That actually looks like a good time to me. The bigger rocks beside the trails should be turned into something rideable though. 
Im a pretty big fan of techy stuff like that with my XC bike. Of course my XC bike is a 32Lb 6" travel bike


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

So do you have an xc and a dh bike?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

And a DJ bike


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics, setups, have anything posted somewhere? I'm soooooo jealous


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

07 Giant Faith
10 GT Force
11 Mongoose Fireball
Sorry not the greatest pics but its what Ive got


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice bikes man! Your DJ bike is a pretty one


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Some vid from KT today


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh man, I'm gonna shread that place to shit.

I'd wager that only Rob will be able to keep up with me on decents :cheeky4:, mainly because he knows the place, and mainly because I'll be holding back somewhat (I injured my shoulder again a few weeks ago...still kinda iffy on it)


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Chairlift to this is having its grand opening ribbon cutting ceremony the saturday that we are there. 
And new for this year they are building a 15'X35' wall ride that will be done this weekend.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

There is definitely a beauty in trails that have been built for people who are comfortable with speed (and air/jumps), yet can still be ridden hard without getting as much air, for those that are more apprehensive, such as myself.

Skinnies, bridges (wet or dry, lol), drops, rock gardens I'll easily do without hesitation, but maaaaan I need practice when it comes to jumps... I remember doing that log ride without even scoping it for the first time, and killing it... good times.

I'm tryina convince my buddy to join us cuz he's a BEAST on a bike. But dude doesn't drink, and has some accounting exam to study for, so we'll see.

Andy, whats the WiFi situation gonna be like?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Zach are you messing with me?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The post? I was going to write more but i got busy so i just deleted it. Something about the trek fuel im renting i think.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup you are messing with me.
We are getting pretty close now. Just 1 more week


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Is that where you are going to become Andrew's second wife? Har har


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Now that was a nice cheap shot:laugh:
> 
> Hey! if you guys need beer I can hook you up with Magic Hat! We have become quite good friends in the past month or so:laugh:


Would that be 'free' Magic Hat?


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Damn that looks like a fun run!. I have never done any of this kind of riding so I have a dumb question. How do they do the whole bike on the chairlift thing? Do you load the bike on one chair and ride up on another or what?
> 
> Also, I am more of a cruiser (when I had a bike) and rode logging roads and such here in the PNW. Do places like that also have mellow trails for newbies where you can go slower while learning without getting in peoples way?


I was always curious myself but saw it in their promo video. YouTube - ‪Kingdom Trails Summer Preview 2011 [720HD]‬‏ @ 1:04

Pretty impressive.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Damn that looks like a fun run!. I have never done any of this kind of riding so I have a dumb question. How do they do the whole bike on the chairlift thing? Do you load the bike on one chair and ride up on another or what?
> 
> Also, I am more of a cruiser (when I had a bike) and rode logging roads and such here in the PNW. Do places like that also have mellow trails for newbies where you can go slower while learning without getting in peoples way?


The places around here all do lots of beginner trails. One of the lift access mountains even does a "find your ride" deal that is a DH bike rental, a lesson and a lift ticket all for the cost of the rental for newbies.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Some video of the DH stuff from yesterday


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

gotta get your motowhips on lock  I wish I was there though. just blastin through a set of tables on my 20"


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I actually nailed a good motowhip just as the memory on my iphone filled up on the big stepup. Video goes right till I am 3/4 of the way up the lip


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

they feel so nice amirite? I'm building some dj's right now but it's all doubles :/


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> Oh man, I'm gonna shread that place to shit.
> 
> I'd wager that only Rob will be able to keep up with me on decents :cheeky4:, mainly because he knows the place, and mainly because I'll be holding back somewhat (I injured my shoulder again a few weeks ago...still kinda iffy on it)


Kris wait till you meet my friend Paul....i dont know anyone that can keep up wit him...i'll give you a run for your money...riding DH has given me a little more balls for my xc bike!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Slinky said:


> Kris wait till you meet my friend Paul....i dont know anyone that can keep up wit him...i'll give you a run for your money...riding DH has given me a little more balls for my xc bike!


Very little


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

its better than none


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I make an appearance in this vid at 3:00


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Now that was a nice cheap shot:laugh:
> 
> Hey! if you guys need beer I can hook you up with Magic Hat! We have become quite good friends in the past month or so:laugh:


Moreso than beer, who's bringin safety supplies?

I won't be bringing any with me this time 'round, but I'd be willing to put some $$ to get some!!

As for speed: I'm just talkin shit :cheeky4: but I got hopes of emerging as a better rider after this trip for sure.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> Moreso than beer, who's bringin safety supplies?
> 
> I won't be bringing any with me this time 'round, but I'd be willing to put some $$ to get some!!
> 
> As for speed: I'm just talkin shit :cheeky4: but I got hopes of emerging as a better rider after this trip for sure.


we know thats about all you spew is shit  your canadian what can we expect? 

Im sure there will be some safety supplies...i'll let you know, i mean its VT, its the safest state in the nation! haha


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> Moreso than beer, who's bringin safety supplies?
> 
> I won't be bringing any with me this time 'round, but I'd be willing to put some $$ to get some!!
> 
> As for speed: I'm just talkin shit :cheeky4: but I got hopes of emerging as a better rider after this trip for sure.


you'll be safe...very safe


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

OHHHHHH Who's lookin at the weather reports?!

I don't know if I feel like driving 10 hours to ride in excessively rainy/muddy conditions (conditions in which we can't even do some good DH riding)...

Can we postpone to a rain-date, Andy? How hard would it be to change the reservashun? Weekend of July 8th!??!!!!!!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Im pretty sure changing the date wont go over well. Not without losing the deposit on the condo. It is only really supposed to rain friday. Saturday is possible scattered thunder showers and sunday is going to be nice. The soil in burke is some of the fastest drying around. It has to get pretty bad for the ground to get too bad.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> OHHHHHH Who's lookin at the weather reports?!
> 
> I don't know if I feel like driving 10 hours to ride in excessively rainy/muddy conditions (conditions in which we can't even do some good DH riding)...
> 
> Can we postpone to a rain-date, Andy? How hard would it be to change the reservashun? Weekend of July 8th!??!!!!!!


no rain dates..it is what it is...and its just calling for showers...not a wash out. There wont be a problem, it will be good riding no matter what.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

oh and the next person that backs out gets d-nutted...no questions asked


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I have no problem with riding wet here, but to drive 10 hours to get to wet conditions is a bummer.

If it's so wet that the DH sections are closed, I'll be pissed. ESPECIALLY since it'll be an 'unsafe' drive. I'm seeing 70% chance of thunder showers everyday from now until Sunday. Lightning & Thunder = No Lift access = FML.

And I probably won't ride on Sunday... okay, 50% chance, lol.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> I have no problem with riding wet here, but to drive 10 hours to get to wet conditions is a bummer.
> 
> If it's so wet that the DH sections are closed, I'll be pissed. ESPECIALLY since it'll be an 'unsafe' drive. I'm seeing 70% chance of thunder showers everyday from now until Sunday. Lightning & Thunder = No Lift access = FML.
> 
> And I probably won't ride on Sunday... okay, 50% chance, lol.


you'll be fine sweetheart :laugh:

It doesnt look like it will be too bad, we'll just use my truck to shuttle to the top and do the DH's anyways!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a 50% chance that it will rain at all, not rain 50% of the day.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey all, I got in around 9:30 last night, which equates to 9-hours of driving; not bad!

BIG Thanks to Slinky for putting this all together, and to Chase for cooking all the food (delicious potatoes, BTW). Thanks to Rob for showing me how to hit tables, Curt and Paul for making me ride faster, and to everyone else who made this weekend awesome (too bed there was no Playstation, ha!)

Next year FOR SURE, and Andy/Rob/Curt: I'll let you guys know about Bromont in July.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My video from the weekend. The Favreau family is really showing the rest of us how to Rip


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

It Rained every day and we had a destroyed wheel and a cracked bike frame.  Absolutely awesome time :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Let me guess. Cifex's 2.3456lb bike broke??:laugh:


Your decimal is off but other than that you're pretty close. It's 23.49 lbs.

And, no my bike didn't break. Kurt noticed a crack in his frame and popped a spoke that probably cost more than my front wheel.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> Yup...:laugh: thats the story of my life..just off one decimal:laugh:


ha.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

well this is my first day back to work...after riding all weekend and beating the hell out of myself (i'm still hurting from my Knigh Slayer crash!), i had all last week off to do landscaping and then spent this weekend on the lake! Thanks everyone for coming and riding! I think Rob and I figured about 60 miles of riding. Kasey did a great job on the food, all i cooked was the chicken and Ribs! Steve and Evelyn really attacked the trails and it was fun "de-bikeshopping" their bikes when they got there! Its always fun to have some new people to introduce into the sport! Kasey did a great job on her new bike and I could see a big improvement by the end of the weekend! The report from Curt is the frame is getting warentied and he's going to lace up a downhill wheel to help handle the abuse he puts that thing through!  stay tuned for the next adventure!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I broke my seat on the way home..... drove into a parking lot restriction bar knocking it down. I might be wanted in one of those New England states...... :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well better a broken seat than a broken everything but the seat.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL I stared at that for a while until I realized what was wrong.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

> LOL I stared at that for a while until I realized what was wrong.


Mostly that I got rear ended and the bikes got pushed through the rear hatch.


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

> LOL I stared at that for a while until I realized what was wrong.


lets see...i'll name what is wrong...
#1 he lives in VT
#2 he's driving some little red thing with a hampster in it
#3 some guy wanted to jam him in the ass
#4 his car is trying to hug a tree like every other vermonter
#5 his bikes are not happy 
#6 he lives in VT
should i go on?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Slinky said:


> lets see...i'll name what is wrong...
> #1 he lives in VT
> #2 he's driving some little red thing with a hampster in it
> #3 some guy wanted to jam him in the ass
> ...


You forgot the part about him being a guy and not knowing how to drive.








:laugh:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

‪KT Meet‬‏ - YouTube

little vid of Knight Slayer from Kris's and my points of view


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

LMAO ,andreas

YES This trip was f*cking awesome. Props again to andy for setting it all up; couldn't have gone smoother... well maybe less rain and less brakes more proper directions wouldda made things smoother, yet i digress...  The Bromont plan flopped, but there's still plenty of season left for another short road trip...


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

kri$han said:


> LMAO ,andreas
> 
> YES This trip was f*cking awesome. Props again to andy for setting it all up; couldn't have gone smoother... well maybe less rain and less brakes more proper directions wouldda made things smoother, yet i digress...  The Bromont plan flopped, but there's still plenty of season left for another short road trip...


we are destroying jester and the rest of the trails on the 20 and 21 of august


----------

